# Cappus - founder of the Dijon Opera



## Marais (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello to all!
I am performing baroque musician and musicologist.
I was very lucky last year to discover a very unknown French 18th century composer named Cappus.
Cappus founded the opera in Dijon in the 18th Century with Rameau's brother Claude.
The only surviving of his many works are viola da Gamba pieces from 1730 preserved at the French national library in Paris.
I am currently crowdfunding to record this music on my 1741 Parisian French viol.
This will work in the form of preordering a CD.
To listen and see me perform this music and many more details about this fascinating musician please click here https://www.ulule.com/jean-cappus/


----------

